# what do you use?



## oklahoma caveman

*what do you use*​
recurve315.79%compound1684.21%


----------



## oklahoma caveman

recurve, longbow, compound? y did you choose what you did? and what type of setup do you hang on your bow?


----------



## lunkerlander

AMS Fishhawk bow with a retriever pro reel. It works ok. I got it because it had good reviews and was affordable.


----------



## Drake Jake

i picked up a pse nova at a pawn/sport shop and put an ams bottle real and whisker biscuit on it.


----------



## sdrookie

I use a PSE Kingfisher with a bottle retreiver.

Had a Zebco 808 on it . Nothing wrong with that setup.

One of my partners uses a Barracuda, one uses a Fishhawk.

Both good rigs.

I went with the Kingfisher because its light and affordable.

I need a whisker biscuit.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell

50 lb bear recurve with a no drag reel.


----------



## roughfishfever22

old golden eagle compound set at about 50lbs
ams pro reel
ams wave roller rest
usually muzzy arrows and tips but i'm trying the new yellow jacket carbon backed arrow with its 3 barb tip


----------



## carpkillergf

Indian Stalker compound at 50 lbs
AMS retriever
Muzzy roller rest
usually muzzy arrows

The bow was a hand-me-down and I use the retriever because i got sick of line falling off the old round hand reels...its much better.


----------



## oklahoma caveman

im kinda surprised that so many ppl use a compound. i use compound 4 deer hunting, but a recurve has always seemed so much easier to bowfish with


----------



## carp_killer

i use a recurve on steroids aka a oneida osprey
fish hook rest
40% modules
no glovs
ams pro bottle
bunch of dif arrows
i chose it because its the smoothest shooting bow you will find EVER. the spincast reels twist the line to bad and the drag cant be set hard enough so thats why the bottle is the way to go. no glovs are just a must for fishing unless you shoot release.


----------



## weasle414

I didn't see an option for recurve AND compound. I shoot an old Fred Bear Kodiak recurve with a spincast and also shoot a PSE compound with a retriever. Both are alright. They both lack in some areas but are great in others. The Fred Bear, for instance, is amazingly smooth and silent, but lacks in speed with the heavy bowfishing arrows. I can't seem to get much penetration unless they're at the surface spawning. The PSE on the other hand, shoots really fast, but is loud, clumsy and is a slow drawing bow. I could've shot a heckuva lot more fish with that PSE if it would draw smoother...


----------



## weasle414

Hey trapper, when am I gonna get to shoot that Osprey of yours? I wish I could afford one of my own....


----------



## carp_killer

after the state shootmaybe or if you come up this summer to get a gar. i should warn you as soon as you pull it back youll want one power of a compound smoothness of a recurve.


----------



## weasle414

I know, I know... I've never shot one before and I'm already addicted to them! I want one soooo badly, but they're so hard to come accross unless I wanna buy new. Lord knows I can't afford that!


----------



## whisker

Mathews Sportsman-retriever-fish hook rest. Fits me perfect...I'll never switch. Standard Muzzy points


----------



## bowcarp

oneida areoforce and a martin lynx xrg both with retievers and roller rests


----------



## weasle414

I never did get to shoot your Oneida, trapper...  Looks like I need to take a road trip one of these weekends. Oh dang :lol:


----------



## rednek

i have been shootin a darton but now got a diamond liberty.


----------



## carp_killer

ya alex get up here but set your boat up for night first


----------



## weasle414

It's set and ready to go! I've been out a couple times already trying a few things out, but never a really serious night hunt. Tonight I'm going out for a dedicated "I'm gonna shoot alot!" fish hunt Or I will if the sky doesn't start peeing on me again... :lol: I'm sick of rain and storms...


----------



## carp_killer

just let me no before you come up and ill put you on some fish


----------



## weasle414

Mkay, it probably won't be for a few weeks. I don't have money to get up there and I can't afford to take anymore work off. Maybe when McDonalds closes later this summer I could use that as an excuse to take a road trip. :beer: "Oh come on mom, I don't have a job anymore and I need the comfort of friends to help me cope with it! So I'm going to Battle Lake to hang out with Jake and shoot some carp!" How's that sound? Convincing?


----------



## carp_killer

sounds good :beer:


----------

